# Ham shank this morning PICTURES TOO..



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

I knew all the pervs would check this 1 out... :rockon:

sorry to disappoint guys but it really is about food.... but read on theres piccys and i know you all like piccys....

was in the butchers on sat and picked up a ham shank at least a kilo in weight £2:70 :clap:

so heres what i did with it....

was starving this morn after the gym so some chopping  pretty big pieces, id say prob 4 - 5 cm square and plenty left for 2moz 

then some frying off in lovely extra virgin olive oil  just about all fit in the pan

out with the wraps  and the dirty sauce.... :whistling:

literally 2 mins frying time and onto the wraps  not counting the 2 or 3 chunks i might have accidentally eaten between the pan and the wrap :innocent:

on with the lettuce tomato and cucumber, load up the flavour ( am lovin the nandos at the mo.. )

and you get a fine fine munch fairly cheaply and packed with flavour


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I think I'm getting too old ... the innuendo didn't even come to mind :confused1:

But damn that looks nice :thumb:


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

Could of you not brought chicken instead lol


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Making me hungry lol


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks good mate! Similar to what I have most mornings. Love it!!!


----------



## c2c (Feb 28, 2011)

:drool:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

TIMMY_432 said:


> Could of you not brought chicken instead lol


Hes gone too that effort and trouble, not to mention taking memory up on his phone with the pics.

respect the man :laugh:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

chicken and beef fajitas for tea :cool2:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Last time I asked for a shank so kid ran up to me with this bad boy. Times are a changing.


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought this was going to be a pic of LNH cracking one off!!!


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

LNH said:


> I knew all the pervs would check this 1 out... :rockon:
> 
> sorry to disappoint guys but it really is about food.... but read on theres piccys and i know you all like piccys....
> 
> ...


Mayo is what ruined it, add low fat greek yogurt with some herbs in for a lower carb lower fat alternative, as hellmans has modified maize IE high fructose corn syrup in it i believe


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

Jay.32 said:


> I thought this was going to be a pic of LNH cracking one off!!!


told ya it would drag in the pervs...... :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> Mayo is what ruined it, add low fat greek yogurt with some herbs in for a lower carb lower fat alternative, as hellmans has modified maize IE high fructose corn syrup in it i believe


light mayo :sad:


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> light mayo :sad:


yup its deffo light mayo but its good with the nandos pal.... and only 1g carbs per 15ml


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> Mayo is what ruined it, add low fat greek yogurt with some herbs in for a lower carb lower fat alternative, as hellmans has modified maize IE high fructose corn syrup in it i believe


nope it deffo didnt ruin it, it was bloody lovely :whistling:


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> light mayo :sad:


light mayo = fructose corn syrup


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

LNH said:


> nope it deffo didnt ruin it, it was bloody lovely :whistling:


fair point do love mayo


----------



## LNH (Jun 23, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> fair point do love mayo


I have it on everything ( that the wife cooks...... )


----------

